# maxillary artery embolization CPT



## diane1217 (Mar 7, 2011)

Stumped!  Anyone know the CPT code for a maxillary artery embolization done for uncontrollable epistaxis?

Thanks in advance for ANY and all input!  I appreciate your help...

Diane


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Who actually did the embolization? 

If you send me the op-notes to kelly.bazarte@trinityhealth I will get the codes for you.  To correctly code this it is a MUST to read the notes specifically any and all cath selections to get there, access point, vessels embolized, etc.


----------



## Rajebpt (Mar 8, 2011)

code for maxillary artery embolisation since it is extracranial carotid  artery branch
    61626
    75984


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 8, 2011)

Rajebpt said:


> code for maxillary artery embolisation since it is extracranial carotid  artery branch
> 61626
> 75984



But you also have catheterization and imaging codes.  I would guess 36217 and 75660 at least for the diagnostic angio, and a 75898 for post embolization angio if performed.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

